# DAV Sektionen Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen



## were (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

mit dem Hintergrund dieses Jahr eine Transalp von Obersdorf zum Gardasee fahren zu wollen bin ich auf den DAV aufmerksam geworden.
Ich hab mit die Angebote vom DAV angeguckt und mir gefaellt das alles sehr gut und wahr. lohnt sich eine Mitgliedschaft für mich, da ich auch schon öfters Wandern/Bergsteigen in den Alpen war.

Jetzt stehe ich nur vor der Frage in welche Sektion eintretten?
Ich komme aus Fürth. Diese Sektion scheint allerdings nicht viel mit MTB anzubieten. Zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden.
Also währen die Sektionen Nürnberg oder Erlangen ehr von Intresse.
Beide scheinen aktive MTB Mitglieder zu haben.

Kennt jemand von euch die Sektionen? oder kommt selbst aus Fürth und ist in einer der beiden Sektionen?

so long, were


----------



## orchknurz (17. Februar 2009)

die Nürnberger sind recht nett und manche auch sehr fit 
gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. Februar 2009)

were schrieb:


> mit dem Hintergrund dieses Jahr eine Transalp von Obersdorf zum Gardasee fahren zu wollen bin ich auf den DAV aufmerksam geworden.
> Ich hab mit die Angebote vom DAV angeguckt und mir gefaellt das alles sehr gut und wahr. lohnt sich eine Mitgliedschaft für mich, da ich auch schon öfters Wandern/Bergsteigen in den Alpen war.


was erwartest du denn vom DAV bzw. der mitgliedschaft? 
und stehen die leistungen in irgendeiner beziehung zum beiken?

-> wenn du wegen wandern / bergsteigen / versicherungsschutz u. dergl. eintreten willst, sind die beik-aktivitäten ja nicht notwendig.


----------



## were (17. Februar 2009)

Für die Transalp interessant, da man sehr günstig auf DAV Hütten übernachten kann und man für den Fall einer Rettung in den Alpen versichert ist. Zudem kann man Kartenmaterial und bestimmt eine Menge Infos über den DAV für die Tour bekommen.

Zum andere gibt es dort bestimmt eine Reihe von Gleichgesinnten mit dennen man auch hier lokal oder in der Fränkischen ein paar Runden drehen kann. Oder Kurse die angeboten werden.

Dumm finde ich halt, dass ich mich auf eine Sektion festlegen muss und nicht das Programm beider nutzen kann. (so wie ich das verstanden hab)
Deshalb muss ich mich für einen entscheiden.


----------



## dubbel (17. Februar 2009)

- wenn du bei sektions-veranstaltungen mitmachen willst, dann kommst du eher in die guten, frühzeitig ausgebuchten sachen als als externer. also die sektion suchen mit dem besten programm.
- wenn du nur versicherungsschutz, hüttenplätze etc, willst und/oder bei reisen oder kurse vom dav-hauptverein mitmachen willst, ist es wurscht. 
- wenn du z.B. die karten-bibliothek, tourenführer, software deiner sektion vor ort benutzen willst, solltest du was in der nähe suchen. logisch. 

- und wenn du nur bei irgendwelchen touren mitmachen willst, kannst du das sicher auch als mitglied von A bei sektion B.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Februar 2009)

da schau an, der dubbel ist wieder frei.... wie fühlt sich die freiheit denn so an ?


----------



## dubbel (17. Februar 2009)




----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Februar 2009)

ich hoffe du musstest nicht deine seele an entsprechende mods verkaufen..


----------



## dubbel (18. Februar 2009)

konnte sich keiner von den hartgeldstrichern leisten.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Februar 2009)

gefährliche worte. bestimmt auf dem index:

- keiner = niemand = verachtend
- leisten = männlicher genitalberich
- können => dazu sag ich schon garnix !!!


----------



## BadWolff (26. Februar 2009)

Hi,

komm am 8. März in den JDAV Turm am Opernhaus um 19 Uhr.

Da Trifft sich die MTB Gruppe des DAV Nürnberg zur Jahresbesprechung.

Schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (27. Februar 2009)

Danke, ja werd ich machen.


----------

